

Visiting San Fran – Looking to meet with startups - justme24

I am visiting San Fran in Sept this year and I am looking to meet up with some start ups.<p>I am a senior dev&#x2F;devops engineer that only worked for startups. Currently in Melb, AU might be looking to move to US.
======
CyberFonic
Have you thought of doing some research? There are lots of startups, but which
ones would you be interested in working for? Which ones could benefit from
your skills and experience?

Perhaps connecting with people in your field, e.g. through forums for the
products / frameworks / languages / whatever you use might open some doors.

You might also want to edit your post, put some information in there that
would attract the attention of would-be employers. As it currently stands, I
think quite a few people would be put off by it.

------
brudgers
Typo in title, might want to edit it.

~~~
ratfacemcgee
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ way to go

------
dylanjermiah
How do you plan to move to the US?

~~~
seekingcharlie
The E3 visa for Australians makes it really easy for us to move to the US.

~~~
dylanjermiah
Ah, really? If you don't mind, what degree to you have and what's the
'specialty occupation'?

~~~
seekingcharlie
Yeah, sorry - you do need a bachelor's degree. It needs to be somewhat
relevant to your job but doesn't have to be exactly - they also take into
account your work experience.

For example, I did my bachelor in CS but I'm a designer & that was ok.

"Specialty occupation" just means anything requiring a degree really. So
someone wanting to come to the US & get a job in a cafe would likely be void
for example.

